# Water softener (NOT MY WORK)



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Not Sure who the plumbing company was but they did this mess and also installed it crossed. Every shower head and sink had to be flushed out. The home owners kept wondering why for the past 3 years they kept getting orange little beads clogging up there faucets??

They told me they had another company come before I did and said they couldn't figure out where or what the little orange beads where?:laughing: They also said her water softener looks to be hooked up just fine, But we turned up the hardness count to get you more soft water. :blink:

I told her most likely after 3 years of this they are most likely in need of a new softner. Hopefully they will call me to replace it and I will clean up that terrible water circus.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow! Just wow:blink:

Thanks for the pic BTW. I like pics. Show us the finished product if you have time.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

That is amazing.  I've heard the story about the last guys not knowing what the "little orange balls" were too. You end up looking like a rocket scientist when you tell them what's going on. Good luck on replacing that w/s and cleaning up the mess.





Paul


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

That picture hurt my brain.. Looks like someone was on something when they plumbed that.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Just set it to backflush all the time and you should be fine. 
:blink:


"Turned up the hardness count" heh heh, right up there with "Your jimsom saddle is bent".


----------



## longplumb (Nov 15, 2009)

Holy crap Batman. I think the parts probably cost more than the softener did!!


----------



## undispised (Nov 20, 2008)

all i have to say is dammmmmmmmm


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm surprised they got 3 years like that, the ones I've seen that were installed backwards did not stay that way after the first time it went though a cycle. The resin beads plug up every fixture/stop. It usually takes hours to flush out the entire home, including the heater. 

I doubt turning up the hardness number so the unit cycles more often will do anything. All the resin should be gone after 3 years or that thing had been on bypass..That is a cluster f right there..


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Just think, someone left that house after that thinking, I really did a good job. This is exactly why a little bit of knowledge is extremely dangerous. Good luck repacking the chute on that one.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh c'mon 3KP, we all know that was you :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Just think, someone left that house after that thinking, I really did a good job. This is exactly why a little bit of knowledge is extremely dangerous. Good luck repacking the chute on that one.


 
Or they left that house saying hurry up before the home owner sees this.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Ouch!*

ProTech that was harsh. Want to see my wonderfull plumbing check out my web site (still under construction) I have no clue how to build a web site but I think it's coming along nicely :laughing:

http://www.3kingsplumbing.com/index.php/examples/


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

3KP said:


> ProTech that was harsh. Want to see my wonderfull plumbing check out my web site (still under construction) I have no clue how to build a web site but I think it's coming along nicely :laughing:
> 
> http://www.3kingsplumbing.com/index.php/examples/


 
On your home page, should it be " Hire a Licensed Plumber" ?


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks Slickrick Will be fixed in moment. I was functioning on little sleep that day! lol Check it out now is that better?

"Call a *Licensed Plumber*. It's the Law".


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

3KP said:


> Thanks Slickrick Will be fixed in moment. I was functioning on little sleep that day! lol Check it out now is that better?
> 
> "Call a *Licensed Plumber*. It's the Law".


Your doing better than I could ever do..:yes:


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

bless his heart. isn't that artistic!


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

3KP said:


> ProTech that was harsh. Want to see my wonderfull plumbing check out my web site (still under construction) I have no clue how to build a web site but I think it's coming along nicely :laughing:
> 
> http://www.3kingsplumbing.com/index.php/examples/


 
I like the slogan on your card / website.


----------

